# Lost (the tv show - not a lost dog)



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted to share my friend Rich's insight's into last night's episode. I think he is the only person on earth who knows what is going on!


Wow....what a finale! I can't believe we have to wait a year following that last shot. Some thoughts before I go to bed:

1) As predicted, Pierre Chang lost his arm in the incident! Now the question is, did Mikhail lose his eye as well? And where the hell IS Mikhail this whole season, anyway? More importantly, did everyone die when the blast occurred--and since Richard wasn't with them at the time, what did he mean when he told Sun he watched them all die? Did time aright, as the Losties inexplicably hoped would happen? And how will Radzinsky end up stuck in the Swan for two decades, pushing a button with Kelvin every 108 minutes until eventually losing mind, painting an invisible map of an area he clearly already knew well without the need for such a map, and ultimately blowing off his own head?

2) In the Bible, Jacob (the patriarch of the Israelites) and his twin brother Esau were bitter rivals. Jacob, the younger brother, often supplanted Esau, manipulating him into forsaking his inheritance. Jacob was loved, but Esau was not--and the first time we ever heard of Jacob on Lost was in the brainwashing video Karl was being subjected to on Hydra Island, which said "God loves you, as he loved Jacob." I think Jacob's black-clad opposite is his twin brother, Esau, who has always resented him for being the favorite. (I'm just going to refer to him as Esau herein, instead of calling him "his black-clad opposite," which takes too long. He might not be Esau--but I think it likely that he is.) Interestingly, the Biblical Jacob tricked Esau into giving up his birthright as the older brother, by giving him food when he was starving. And what do we see Jacob doing in the beginning of the episode? Offering Esau food, which he declines--probably because he never wants to be indebted to his brother again, as he still harbors resentment over the last time. This raises the question--who is the good guy, Jacob or Esau? In either case, their father Isaac made Esau promise not to kill Jacob, as he'd planned to do--which would explain the need for a loophole in this episode.

3) The Latin answer to the "What lies in the shadow of the statue?" 
question, according to Lostpedia, translates as "he who will protect/save us," and we now know that Jacob lived in the statue's base, so that means Richard, Ben and the Others have seen Jacob as one who would protect and save them--from Esau, and from the end of the world, which we know is coming (Jacob even referenced that in his discussion with Esau at the beginning). That's also why the Others felt Ben had gotten sidelined regarding the infertility problem--because it didn't matter. The end of the world was near, and the Others knew it--but thanks to Jacob, they've been hoping to be spared from disease and death.

4) Jacob was never in the cabin, ever. That was Esau all along, whom Jacob trapped in order to protect the island. That's why Ilana and Bram were so concerned when they arrived to find the cabin empty, as they're obviously on Jacob's and Richard's side. When Locke disturbed the ash a few seasons ago, he inadvertently released Esau, never knowing he'd been duped by the island's enemy.

5) All along, Esau has been Smokey/Cerberus--and that means Christian, since the pilot, has been Esau as well. In fact, it also means Yemi, Charlie, Ana Lucia, Libby, Boone, Horace, Alex, Ben's mom, Kate's horse and other dead characters returning to life have all been Esau, who has been pulling the survivors' strings since day one, searching for the one who would provide him with a loophole to kill Jacob. And Richard has never been impressed with John as an island leader for a simple reason--he's not, and was never meant to be. He's the island's unwitting betrayer. By following Christian, by communing with the Smoke Monster, by turning the wheel, etc., John has been playing right into Esau's hands, enabling Esau to find a way to kill his God-loved-you-more brother by tricking both Ben and Locke. Esau has been trying to find the right person for the job, and those who have not measured up to his needs, such as Eko, have been killed for disappointing him.

6) The interesting thing about Esau and Jacob is that in the Biblical story, after Jacob died, his remains were taken to Egypt. Maybe that's why he lives in the base of a statue of Anubis. (No, I didn't know about the Jacob/Egypt connection...I just read it online, along with the rest of Jacob's Esau's history. Thank you, Wikipedia.)

7) The reason Ben was never able to talk to Jacob was that he was never WITH Jacob to begin with. He was always with Esau, so Jacob wasn't ignoring him--he simply wasn't connected to him at all. That's also why Ben was able to summon Cerberus whenever he needed it--because that was all part of Esau's plan to make Ben feel important and, thus, his servant. Whenever Ben has claimed to be a good guy, he's meant it--he has always thought he was honestly serving the greater good of the island, when in fact he was actually serving evil. Because he was not serving Jacob, he was not protected by Jacob, and thus almost died of cancer. And that's why Richard arranged for John to replace Ben--because he knew, all along, that Ben was a fraud when he claimed to be communing with Jacob.

8) The whole "black and white" motif that has always been in place on Lost came to a head this episode. Jacob and Esau wore opposite-colored tunics, and the final "LOST...whooosh" logo at the end was inverted, to be black letters on a white background instead of the usual white on black. The God of the Old Testament was a pretty black-or-white deity--you were either in his good graces, or you were treated like ****, with little grey area in between. If this series is, in fact, a literal (or even analogous) retelling of the Jacob/Esau story--and it very well could be, with Whidmore and Ben replaying their rivalry, complete with rules about not killing each other--then the black/white theme is a fitting one.

9) The reason Juliet impossibly survived the fast and deep fall onto rocks, followed by skewering and shredding by about a metric ton of sharp instruments, steel rods and sheet metal, was that Jacob brought her back to life in order to detonate the bomb. Why did he need her to do this, you ask? Dunno. Hence, season six. But it could be a strong sign that Jacob is, in fact, the evil twin, especially given how he manipulated Esau in the Bible. He may very well be the one who WANTS the world to end, and the fact that he wears white and Esau wears black could be a smoke-screen...excuse the pun...to throw us off the trail of who's good and who's evil. All I know is that with Shannon, Ana Lucia, Nikki, Claire, Alex, Nadia and now Juliet all dead, Kate has to carry the hotness factor entirely on her own. (Do the writers hate sexy women or something? Is Lost their way of getting even with all the girls who rejected them in high school? Sheesh.) I think Kate is certainly up to the task, but come on--the rest of you still have Jack, Sawyer, Desmond, Jin, Richard, Jacob and '70s Disco-haired Whidmore to ogle. Even if Sayid dies, you've still got a lot more eye candy than we males do. It's all up to Kate now--Kate and her never-ending supply of jeans.

10) Speaking of "black and white"...Rose and Bernard have never been cooler characters than they were tonight! Best line of the episode: 
"Sonnnnnnnnnuvabiiiiiiiiiiiiitch."


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I COMPLEATLY agree!! I have always suspected a biblical type theme, especually once they said Jacob's name was, well, Jacob. With Eco, and all the "sins" of the characters(Kate's murdering, Saywer's conning, Jack's Father's drinking, Claire's baby out of wed lock, etc) I always suspected something....I took latin in high school(and have to take it again for my major next year) so some of the Latin made sense to me  I figured the others were VERY old, I mean they speak a dead language, and I just think this is all very cool...I forgot about Esau...but that makes a lot of sense...

I cant believe they are making us wait until 2010!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Awsome episode! Can't believe I have to wait 9 months till it comes back. Feels like I'm waiting to give birth lol

What a way to start an episode, the statue and Jacob.

I don't think Jacob is dead. He got everyone back on the island because he knew what was going to happen. That's why he let Ben stab him. Maybe he'll take Locke's body once Esau is finished with it. 

Rose and Bernard are probably the skeletons in the cave from season 1 or was it two. Although it could be Jacob and Esau. The stones were black and white and Jacob was dressed in white on the beach and Esau was in black...

I really hope this show doesn't come down to something biblical. It would be too much of a cop out to explain everything as God against the Devil or something like that. I want it to be much more creative. I don't want no Battlestar Galactica ending with Angels again. I want something I haven't thought about yet. Plus the creators of the series said everything can be explained scientifcally... 

I'm going to miss Juliet! She may be actually dead because she's starring in new TV Series remake of V next year. Hopefully she'll be back.

Two best lines of the night "We're retired" and "What about you Ben"!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Two best lines of the night "We're retired" and "What about you Ben"! * ----- I agree on this one. Cracked us right up!! LOL

Ivy, your friend, Rich, sure has a unique way of understanding this strange, and incredibly addictive show. I love the reasonings and hadn't thought of any of them at all ! lol I am not a Lost fanatic, surfing the internet for answers, but I do love reading about them when I come across posts like yours. Something to think about..... thanks for that!

I was bawling! *Bawling*, I tell you, when Sawyer was losing his grip on Juliette and she was telling him she loves him. Omg, I have chills just remembering that.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *
> 
> I was bawling! Bawling, I tell you, when Sawyer was losing his grip on Juliette and she was telling him she loves him. Omg, I have chills just remembering that.*


*

Ditto! I am in LOVE with Sawyer, and felt so bad for him!!!!*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Rich is an amazing guy. If it weren't for him, I'd have no idea whatsoever what was going on! Rich is a writer. He just had his first book published, a book all about The Planet of the Apes. He has also written for Star Wars Magazine (or something to that nature - official George Lucas magazine). We've been good friends since High School.


----------

